# gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe



## plspls (13. August 2019)

*gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*

hallo, ich wollte den wolfes of mitgard code haben aber ihr habt keine option für alte ausweise, pls wie komm ich jetzt an das spiel?


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. August 2019)

*AW: gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*

Willkommen

Was habe ich nicht Mitbekommen?!

Gibt es das Spiel kostenlos bei PC Games Hardware? Oder an wen richtet sich die Frage?


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. August 2019)

*AW: gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Willkommen
> 
> Was habe ich nicht Mitbekommen?!
> 
> Gibt es das Spiel kostenlos bei PC Games Hardware? Oder an wen richtet sich die Frage?



Naja, nicht direkt Gratis. Es ist auf der DVD von Heft 09/2019.^^"

Edit: Die Seite ist gemeint,https://www.pcgameshardware.de/codes/ ... vermutlich.

Allerdings sollte der TE den Beitrag mal in den zum Heft gehörenden Forumabschnitt verschieben lassen.^^
*
Ach und ich seh grade die Fußnote auf der verlinkten Seite:*


> *
> Hinweis zum alten Ausweis*
> Die Kennziffern befinden sich beim alten Ausweis auf der Vorderseite in der untersten Reihe.
> Diese Abschnitte entsprechen nacheinander Kennziffer 2 (10 Stellen - ohne das "D" am Ende), Kennziffer 3 (7 Stellen), Kennziffer 4 (7 Stellen) und der einstelligen Kennziffer 5.



Also ein bisschen lesen könnt man schon.


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. August 2019)

*AW: gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*

Na dann mal Danke für die Aufklärung  Sollte bei der Seite wohl nicht immer weiterblättern...

Mit der Anleitung sollte es dann ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## plspls (13. August 2019)

*AW: gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Naja, nicht direkt Gratis. Es ist auf der DVD von Heft 09/2019.^^"
> 
> Edit: Die Seite ist gemeint,https://www.pcgameshardware.de/codes/ ... vermutlich.
> 
> ...



ja, sehr witzig! klugscheißer... ich habe die nummern vom ausweiß eingegeben und dann den fehlercode "Ungültige Ausweisdaten (Code: 0003)." weshalb ich glaube dass die alten ausweise nicht unterstützt werden, ich habe die beiden 7 stelligen zahlen auch ausgetauscht zwischen 3tes und 4tes feld aber bekomme immernoch den fehlercode, mein ausweiß ist noch aktuell

edit: hab den fehler gefunden, man muss sein geburtsdatum auch eingeben, ich hab das default datum genutzt, was fürn scheiß! warum machense das da rein?! 

naja thread kann geschloßen werden


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. August 2019)

*AW: gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*



plspls schrieb:


> j warum machense das da rein?!



Damit auch der Dümmste weiss in welchem Format er das Datum eingeben muss. Wahrscheinlich...

Dann viel Spass mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. August 2019)

*AW: gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*



plspls schrieb:


> ja, sehr witzig! klugscheißer...



Wenn ich mir deinen Edit anschaue, lag ich ja nichtmal falsch... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, passt hier grade wie die Faust auf's Auge.

Was das allerdings mit Klugscheißen zu tun haben soll..., der letzte Satz ist bewusst provozierend, solche Post's ist einer der Gründe warum ich im Forum auch nur noch selten überhaupt auf irgendetwas Antworte.


----------



## Stueppi (13. August 2019)

*AW: gratis spiel wolfes of midgard registrierung klappt nicht weil ich einen alten ausweiß habe*

Wie lange ist denn dein alter Ausweis noch gültig? Als ich mal einen Vertrag online abschließen wollte und es nicht ging (neuer Perso) lag es daran das der Perso seine Gültigkeit wegen der Zeit verlor.


----------

